# Birgit Bergen Fotosession x3



## Eddie Cochran (7 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe hier die Fotosession aus der "Filmstars ohne Hüllen Vol. 8" mit Birgit Bergen von Angelo Frontoni. Auch diese Aufnahmen sind in der High Society veröffentlicht worden. Heute hört man von ihr absolut nichts mehr. Hoffe wieder, dass Euch meine Scans gefallen.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## Driver (7 Aug. 2006)

was für netter einstand Eddie :thumbup:
die scans sind absolute sahne. danke für den schönen klassiker!

ps: bitte in dem threadtitel immer die anzahl der geposteten pics angeben. habe es für dich mal ergänzt.

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Also die Pics sind wirklich nicht schlecht! Da bedanke ich mich mal artig bei dir Eddie!


----------



## barnigumble (27 Nov. 2006)

Huui... Kenn ich zwar nicht aber schöne Bilder! Wer ist denn das?


----------



## ff56 (18 Nov. 2015)

danke! sehr gute bilder


----------



## yodeli001 (20 Nov. 2015)

danke für die schönen Fotos. HS brachte viele tolle Bilder.


----------



## orgamin (24 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die schönen Bilder :thx:


----------



## Dallas (7 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Birgit


----------

